# Wagon for Grandkids



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have two Grand Daughters, so I had to make two wagons. Both are made 100% from Walnut. The tongue is made up from layers of 1/8" strips, bent and glued in a form that I made. Did not have to steam bend. The handle on the end of the tongue was copied from an old antique shovel that was in my garage. The wheels have a rubber fan belt to serve as the "rubber on the road". The racks are removable. Since these pictures were taken, I learned that the tongue was too long, so I have shortened them. The last thing I did was use all brass hardware to assemble the wagons. This is not my design. A friend of mine had so plans, so I copied them.

Frank


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice and good looking kids too.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Richard.

Frank


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice job on the wagons. I do see where the tongue was too long for them to be used by a child riding on his own.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Those are some fancy wagons, Frank. Nicely done.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job on those wagons, kids don't see them anymore.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are beauties. Nice wagons too. Am I seeing things or are the wheels wood?


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job Frank. Good way to get the kids outside playing.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Those are things of beauty, Frank. Maybe the only all Walnut wagons in existence. Heirlooms they are!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice wagons, Frank. The grand daughters will enjoy them.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice work Frank. The smiles tell the story. Love the rubber tyres and the curved handle. Beautiful job.

Cheers, Kerry


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Tom,

The wheels are Walnut. I used a circle jig to cut the circle. I used a bushing for the through axle. On the outer edge is a groove that accepts a fan belt. This was done so the wood does not touch the ground. My Grand Daughters are now 15 years old and both wagons are now kept in the house to collect “things”.

Thank to everyone for your kind comments.

Frank


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback on the wheels. Clever using a fanbelt as a tire. I guess you could get metal and rubber wheels online, but having wooden wheels is kind of classy.


----------



## Swdstmakershop (Apr 3, 2015)

Great job Frank, grand daughters are a blessing. I love making things for them


----------

